# Post up football fans!



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Was I the only one watching the Hall of Fame Game last night with a perma-grin :mrgreen: ? Colt Brennan looked electrifying, I had a cold drink and some popcorn on hand, and life felt great again for a few hours. Speak up: who's your team? I'm true blue through and through in both leagues. Go Cowboys and Cougars!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Longhorns and Cowboys! Last night was also the first game that I was able to watch in HD, makes a huge difference in the experience.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Dolphins and the Utes.

Thanks to the Utes, I have at least had something to cheer about the last few years in football. Especially with that new QB we drafted last year....good grief :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

gwailow said:


> Dolphins and the Utes.
> 
> Thanks to the Utes, I have at least had something to cheer about the last few years in football. Especially with that new QB we drafted last year....good grief :lol:


Consider Chad Henne your starter, I think you guys will be doing a whole lot better with a QB with heart.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


>


 _/O


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

GO UTES!!!!

GO COLTS!!!!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

GREEN BAY PACKERS

WISCONSIN BADGERS

(I'M NOT EVEN FROM WISCONSIN)


----------



## Fatty (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I don't have much to brag about, but I gotta be true to my USU AGGIES!!!

Good thing I didn't come to school here because of the football program, but I still hope they can pull off a few wins this season, and hopefully they can win a game or two at home, where I can watch instead of having to listen to it on the radio.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Peyton is the man! Need I say more?

I hope the Dolphins give us something to root for. It's been a while since Dan Marino. 

Oh and BYU.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

BYU and Giants? That sounds like a cougar. :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Go Cowboys! Go Notre Dame! Holy crap can they make the sunday ticket package with HD any more expensive! I have had it since it's inception but this year it is 350 with superfan on a renewel package. When it started it was under 100 bucks!










Yea baby fly that flag!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And just where are your teams... oh wait I forgot they don't have ballet teams... :wink:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

1: Seahawks
2: Broncos

I too was watching the hall of fame game and can't wait for the season to get started the first of next month. I am one of the few that actually like watching the preseason games though, I like seeing young guys compete for a roster spot. I was also impressed with Brennon, however, Campbell is the current and future QB for Washington.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mark me down as a football dork! I hit the couch sat am and veg til the sunday night game is over then patiently wait for monday night and sometimes thursday. My wife jokes that I go into my cave for the fall. I even watch the preaseason games as well.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Mark me down as a football dork! I hit the couch sat am and veg til the sunday night game is over then patiently wait for monday night and sometimes thursday. My wife jokes that I go into my cave for the fall. I even watch the preaseason games as well.


I'm the same way. I even get excited to do fantasy football. How sad is that.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU and 49ers.

Just a product of who my father cheered for in the late '80s early '90s.  

I also cheer for the Aggies...lord help us... since I went to school there.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark me down as a football dork! I hit the couch sat am and veg til the sunday night game is over then patiently wait for monday night and sometimes thursday. My wife jokes that I go into my cave for the fall. I even watch the preaseason games as well.
> ...


Not sad at all, join the club. Now if I could get my wife to understand, any inside tricks Mcfly?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > orvis1 said:
> ...


Get a divorce like I did. :twisted:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Cougs and Saints, doesn't that sound more like a BYU fan????


----------

